# Something to do Monday morning



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

For anyone in the area of Middlebury, Ind. :walk:

Monday morning, May 5, 10 am 

Inspiration Club at Pumpkinvine quilt shop

Refreshments provided. 

20% discount all day to attendees :banana:

Bring your show & tell. :goodjob:

Inspiration club is held the 1st Monday of every month, except September (2nd Monday)


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

What a great idea, wish we weren't all the way to the other end of the state!
Have fun, post pictures of the inspirational show and tells


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Here are pictures. I hope you enjoy them. I wasn't able to get a picture of every project.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Here are more of them.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

And the last 2 pictures. The quilt won 1st place in the large wall quilt class at the Sauder quilt show, which was held last week in Archbold, Ohio.

Cheryl Baker pieced & exhibited this quilt. In the 2nd picture she is holding the 1st place prize which was made by the potter there at Sauder's.

I'm sorry some of the pictures in the other posts were blurry.


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

I LOVE the blue, white, and yellow quilt! Maybe one day I can get to that level. And the award winning one....amazing! Great pictures, thank you for sharing


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I saw Cheryl Baker's quilt last week at the show! Gorgeous! Congrats to her for a well deserved win! 

Looks like you all had a good time - I wish somewhere around here did that! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't know what part of Michigan you are from, but ladies from Grand Rapids & Kalamazoo attend. They make a real day out of the trip. Several ladies also came from Fort Wayne, sometimes some come from Plymouth. 

I don't think I'd drive that far, but I don't know what it is like to not have so many wonderful fabric stores close by.


----------

